# herb blends for soft cheese



## hyamiranda (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm beginning to delve into the world of cheesemaking and am interested in different ideas for herb blends to mix into soft cheeses. I'm a bit of a recipe follower and like having a place to start. Any suggestions of what has worked well for some of you?


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

My personal favorite is Herbs de Provence (blend of Rosemary, Thyme, Savory, Fennel Seed, Basil, Lavender and Marjoram)

My husband and kid like Spicy Chipotle (Red peppers, cayenne pepper, and chipotle chili peppers combined with onion, roasted garlic)

I just tried something new that I call French Herbs (Chives, Parsley, Basil, Rosemary, Marjoram and Tarragon) it is yummie!


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

My personal favorite is still Herbs de Provence, but here are some others that have been well received.

Ranch style- onion and garlic powder, dill weed, parsley, salt and pepper

Italian style or pizza style- sun dried tomato powder with Italian herbs (basil, oregano, Italian blend plus others, just use your pizza sauce herbs ) and a swirl of olive oil, salt

Flavors of Greece- kalamata olives, garlic, and a touch of oregano, salt and white pepper

Lime and chili....chili powder (or chili peppers dried and powdered, coriander, cumin) and lime zest and juice, salt

If you have a selection of culinary "finishing" salts you just have to try them out. Some are really spectacular against the cheese.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh yes, Herbes de Provence is the best...I also put freshly pressed garlic in with it. Delish. Italian/pizza style sounds good, too, and I do a Southwest flavored one with garlic and some sort of Mexican style seasoning. Great with chips.


----------



## hyamiranda (Jul 24, 2009)

I can't wait to try them all. Thanks so much for giving me a place to start.


----------

